# What grease do you use......



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

...in your BB? I have a Chris King BB and I have greased it a few times with the Chris King grease injector tool. I have only used the Park Tool grease in it so far. But I noticed the first time I took it apart that it had a sort of white grease in it. Is there anything special I should be using for CK? I know that my Chris King hubs are real specific on the lubes that are acceptable. But I wasn't sure how much that mattered in the BB. I know that they say you can use oil for race day and grease for training. Does it hurt the bearing if you use oil all the time? Not that I'm looking to do that, but it's good to know. I guess my real reason for asking is that when I put fresh Park grease in it, I have to break it in. The drag is kind of high at first. Just wondering if others are using something lighter.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

lighter grease or oil means more application. i use park grease. that is what work supplies


----------



## johnny settle (Mar 10, 2011)

White lithium for bearings. Rock and roll brand is amazing. Way too thick for cables though. I have only ever heard of track racers using oil in BB's and wheel bearings-ok because races are so short in duration, not a good idea for xc mtb's.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

King is only specific of what kind of grease goes onto the ring drive. The bearings in the hub can use whatever. Just like the BB's and headsets. I've been using the motorex grease for a few years. It's thin enough to get into a sealed bering and still holds up well. 

What grease works well is largely conditions dependent. IE if your in PDX where king is and commute year round you probably need something pretty burley in your bearings like phil wood. If your in the desert you could probably get away with a much lighter grease or a heavy oil like dumonde liquid grease or gear oil. Those work well in places where it's extremely cold as well were a true grease will get so thick it can cause parts to almost seize.


----------



## Topper_R (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm quite happy with Motorex bike grease 2000. Use it for Hope BB, hubs and headset.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Amzoil racing grease


----------



## mudflapper (May 30, 2009)

Lucas red and tacky!


----------



## Life_livin (Jun 16, 2011)

I second Lucas red and tacky it is amazing!!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Park grease works just fine in most applications including bottom brackets. It is quite resistant to wash out and holds up very well. It is a little thick so if you wanted something that is lighter you might try Slickoleum. I've used it in hubs and headsets and it has very little resistance (it has been marketed under the "Slick Honey" brand for suspension forks as well).


----------



## argnof (Oct 21, 2009)

Royal Purple Ultra Performance grease thinned with Amsoil 5w Shock Therapy...awesome for all applications.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Phil Wood is what I use on BB, headset, and freewheel threads


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Mobil SHC-460. 
Heavy Industry and Marine application grease. 
They had it in the lube room at work.
Yes we have a lube room.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Phil Wood. It just smells right.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I use Phil Wood. I spoke to a guy at King and he said its a good quality grease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mtnbiker72 said:


> It is a little thick so if you wanted something that is lighter you might try Slickoleum. I've used it in hubs and headsets and it has very little resistance (it has been marketed under the "Slick Honey" brand for suspension forks as well).


^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns.


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

So.. As you can see, lots of opinions and all are good. 
Just a "heads up" for all using the CHRIS KING injection tool

= if you force grease into the bearing too fast you risk pushing the rubber seal out. The thicker the grease the easier it is to force seal out of place. So pump slowly and make sure the seal is still in-place before you reinstall the plastic bushing. 

King brgs. Are lots of $ but kept sealed up and flushed out often will last a crazy long time👍


----------



## mixxmstrmike (Apr 27, 2008)

*Phil Wood*

Can be a little pricey, but Phil Wood has been my go-to.

-Mike


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

highdelll said:


> ^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns.


Perfect for Paintball Bicycle Jousting :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ never thought about that - hrrumph!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I will always play this one MTB72 - you can't stop it!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ^I've never heard of it and for good reason upon looking it up it is a grease for paint ball guns.


I used Dye Paintball lube (I used to paintball for 5 or so years ) in my hub and it worked great its a little different then slick honey though , lower viscosity.

Sent from my Nexus S 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Basic build apps-
Bell-ray waterproof grease, oops, Phil Wood- wink


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ricky916 said:


> I used Dye Paintball lube (I used to paintball for 5 or so years ) in my hub and it worked great its a little different then slick honey though , lower viscosity.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4g using Tapatalk


I use that quote to just be a troll - esp to 72  - sorry dood (it was a quote that someone posted that was so outrageous, it was comical )

ANYWAYS - I always feel dragged into these kind of threads because people start throwing around all these 'bicycle-specific' greases . Phil's, Park, etc... 
Lemme give y'all a clue - 'bicycle companies don't make lube ( save for some small; Chain-L et. al.)
Your regular tub of Moly is JUST FINE for a bicycle - it's used in higher pressure/RPM applications in your car.
If you buy bike-specific grease, you might as well buy a bridge from someone.


----------



## axelbaker (Jun 17, 2011)

Every thing you really need to know about grease.

McMaster-Carr


> About Grease
> 
> There are several reasons to use grease as a lubricant: It adheres better than oil; it tends not to leak or run; and it can be formulated for conditions such as high temperatures, extreme pressure, and varying loads and speeds. It also resists moisture to prevent corrosion.
> 
> ...


Like changing your oil on your car, it's not the grease you use but how clean you keep it and how often you change it.


----------



## axelbaker (Jun 17, 2011)

grandsalmon said:


> Basic build apps-
> Bell-ray waterproof grease, oops, Phil Wood- wink


So that's what phil repackages? I always guessed it was some thing from Redline , Royal Purple or Chevron due to location.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

*Rock N Roll Red Devil*

Perfect weight for bearings, hubs etc.. Good stuff !


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Krytox over here.... If it's good enough for the Space Shuttle, it'll do my ride just fine.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Park grease works just fine in most applications including bottom brackets. It is quite resistant to wash out and holds up very well. It is a little thick so if you wanted something that is lighter you might try Slickoleum. I've used it in hubs and headsets and it has very little resistance (it has been marketed under the "Slick Honey" brand for suspension forks as well).


I've used all kinds of diff lubes and mixes but this works well (slick honey).

if your worried about your brand of grease your anal enough to check it often. right?

I've even used fox blue ketchup in my king hubs with awesome results ....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I just started using this new stuff - it's out of Mexico though - I don't know about any customs issues.
Anyways, it was being used in competitive archery to lube the roller-cams for smoother action. 
Recently, they found out it's great for other high-demand applications - apart from its original intent.

google 'El Bow grease' - you can find it.
Great stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the Rock n' Roll Super Web.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Ive used most of the bike specific greases from the big companies, most of the automotive greases from the big companies. Now I use marine grease because its cheap and its supposed to not wash out as much, all though ive never had a problem with any grease washing out of a bike. 

Everything on the bike gets marine grease, except hub pawls.. those get marine grease thinned down with some oil


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I've used Park Polylube for years. Love the stuff. If I'm gonna be riding in particularly wet weather/trails, then I switch to Phil Wood. I swear that stuff is made with glue in it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had the same small tube of Pedro's grease for the past 9 years. Seriously. LOL maybe I don't re-grease enough. It seems to hold up fine, it's not too thick, but not too thin either.

As others mentioned, it's less about the brand, more about checking & keeping things clean.


----------



## trailbildr (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock n Roll super web or boat trailer bearing grease (the blue stuff, not the white, although that is good too).

mk


----------



## mtec (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, "bike specific" lube labeling is a freaking circus. I have too many parts and tools to buy twice the amount of lube you actually need. 

Plain old Tri-Flow grease goes on all my bike parts that need it, or run of the mill anti-seize on those parts that should have that. I use either on my cars as needed too. 

The chain gets chain lube, that's the only "bike specific" crap that I go for. 

Here's one: if you have a dropper seatpost and grease the seatpost too much, in some frames it can actually create a vacuum and not allow it to pop back up as fast and convincingly as it should. True story.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

phil wood...works great


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

ProGold EPX Grease. Got it very cheap and been using it for 2 years. No issues and works like, umm, grease.


----------



## NW_Rider (Aug 29, 2011)

*Bike grease chronicles take one...
*

*Rock'n Roll Super Coat* ( the black stuff w/ graphite:
Angle Set gimbals that won't shut up, bushing pivots and seat posts.

*Rock'n Roll Super Slick:*
Suspension seals, fork jobs, hydraulic dropper posts

*Marine Grease* (Blue stuff. I like "Sta Lube Boat trailer axle Marine Grease". Mobile is good too)
Pivot Bearings. Bottom brackets. Things with zerk fittings

*Phil Wood Tenacious Oil* ( This is really low viscosity grease imho)
Mavic Free Hub Pawls ( it's slow, it drags, but your pawls will last and it washes out more slowly than everything else I've tried.

*Mobil Lithium (or Equivalent):*
Gravity Dropper Post, Beach cruiser (crappy) bike hub bearings.

*Rock'n Roll Super Web*:
Snazzy bike hub bearings (cone type, think XTR)

*Rock'n Roll / Park / Pedro's (what ever)*
Bolts, non critical assembly. Otherwise thread-locker.

*RWC ReaLube*
Roadie race wheels, track wheels, my pump track race rig wheel bearings. Super good and expensive. Think of it like speed cream for your Swiss Bones

*Permitex Anti-seize (copper type)*
Titanium stuff. star nut bols, old style thompsom stem pinch clamp bolts ( you will wreck the anodizing with this stuff but you won't have to drill the heads on the M5's). Ti saddle rails.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

Really like Phil and Lucas. Currently using EPX.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*is this a known fact?*

that the bel ray waterproof grease is the same and is just repackaged for phil wood, i only ask because i can get the bel ray for half the price. if it is im going to grab some.
this would be fine on my xt hubs as well as headsets and other jobs correct.


----------

